# FireAnt in Fiberglass



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I have been doing a little casting with some Rigid Castings Resins and thought I would try one with fiberglass. This is off the shelf from Lowes cheapest stuff I could find. I know the casting resins are tougher I beat on one of them with a hammer. But this thing just feels good.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Pardon me for saying so, but that is one ugly sucker! Don't get me wrong ... the shape is great. But that sort of translucent diarrhea brown looks nasty. Having said that, I believe in functionality over prettiness. Bottom line ... I think its great! So how did you cast it? What sort of mould did you use? How did you form the mould? Did you put any fiber in the casting for strength?

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

charles that is effing hilarious./


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

You should cast an 'Army Ant' in camouflage.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Charles said:


> Pardon me for saying so, but that is one ugly sucker! Don't get me wrong ... the shape is great. But that sort of translucent diarrhea brown looks nasty. Having said that, I believe in functionality over prettiness. Bottom line ... I think its great! So how did you cast it? What sort of mould did you use? How did you form the mould? Did you put any fiber in the casting for strength?
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


I know exactly what your saying If I happen to drop it my back yard I am going to look real close just in case my dag has been here.
I used a urethane rubber to make a two part mold using one of my maple FireAnts for a pattern. I am making a few out of the casting resin but this ugly little sucker just feels and shoots so good I may have to paint it.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

shawnr5 said:


> You should cast an 'Army Ant' in camouflage.


Now that is an excellent idea. Maybe I can keep Charles from making fun of it.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

can you dye the resin before you cast it?
a black resin would be great.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks cool Roger


----------



## Cake Bandit (Sep 1, 2011)

bj000 said:


> can you dye the resin before you cast it?
> a black resin would be great.


I've seen some crazy dice with really cool patterns. I'm sure you'd have to find a stronger plastic than dice plastic though.

The nerd in me kinda' wants to see it happen.


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

I was thinking about trying a resin, but have been enamored with bending steel frames of late. Good work.


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Maybe you should call this one the "Dung Beetle."


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Now, now .... I was NOT making fun of it!!! In the local plastic shop, they have a variety of casting resins, some of which are black. As I recall, they also have some clear with dyes that you can add. Just one more thing on my list of things to try ....

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Awesomeness!


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

I like the idea of having successful designs cast in a more functional durable material...I had an idea to have slingshots cast in a plastic much like the recycled plastic like cutting boars are made of ...old recycled milk carton plastic?...I imagine this would require a more expensive, sophisticated injection mold, though...Your project is more practical and easier on the pocketbook.


----------



## Cake Bandit (Sep 1, 2011)

I think it depends on the type of plastics you are using. I've been looking into doing casting, but really don't have the workspace I'd need to really do anything with it.

I suppose now's a good time to start reading up on that too.


----------



## curmudgeon (Jun 11, 2011)

I like it, but black would be a better color.


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Unusual and interesting!
All in all i like this shooter!!

Best regards
Torsten


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Let's call it Butterscotch.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Oops, Butter Rum. Like a lifesaver.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Very cool! How much does it weigh? Could you add mass somehow?

I have one of these and it is a good shooter! Heavy would make it even better.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

flippinout said:


> Very cool! How much does it weigh? Could you add mass somehow?
> 
> I have one of these and it is a good shooter! Heavy would make it even better.


The wood FireAnt is 2 1/2 oz where this one in fiberglass is 5 1/4 oz. and the one I cast in resin is 4 1/2 oz. I have been casting all weekemd because I read the shelf life of the casting resin is pretty short so I just used it up. I have a bunch of slingshots to get finished now. Here is a picture of the fiberglass one and the resin one. The fiberglass one is on the left.


----------



## bkcooler (Jul 23, 2011)

One in clear resin would be awesome.
polycarbonate, Lexan as such.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I like the design very much. I may look into one in the future.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

shawnr5 said:


> Maybe you should call this one the "Dung Beetle."


ROFL


----------

